# Fast and Furious 5 (Fast Five)



## Kuya (Dec 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSDNZeRX_1Y[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Dec 16, 2010)

DAMN IT....YOU WOULD THINK THEY WOULD HAVE STOPPED AFTER 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2010)

i liked the last 2 movies


----------



## The Potential (Dec 16, 2010)

Everyone is back! This could be interesting enough.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2010)

How did they get all the actors into one movie


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2010)

Zaru said:


> How did they get all the actors into one movie


----------



## The Potential (Dec 16, 2010)

Well put my good man, well put.


----------



## Legend (Dec 16, 2010)

Ive only seen the 1st one, should i watch them all again?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2010)

I'll watch it.  Vin Diesel is a terrible actor.  But let's face it... this franchise is about the cars.  This is an opportunity to see the best of Top Gear, Gran Turismo, Motor Trend, Etc all rolled into one.

I saw a GTR in the trailer and got excited.  

In other news, Jordana Brewster is still hot.


----------



## The Potential (Dec 16, 2010)

Legend said:


> Ive only seen the 1st one, should i watch them all again?



Perhaps part 2. I have mixed feelings about 3 and never saw 4.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 16, 2010)

Legend said:


> Ive only seen the 1st one, should i watch them all again?



Skip the second one

Tokyo drift is awesome so is  the  4th one


----------



## The Potential (Dec 16, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Skip the second one
> 
> Tokyo drift is awesome so is  the  4th one



What you got against 2?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't remember which movie was which, but there was one of 'em that really sucked. 

The rest were kinda okay. I might watch this on the Internet.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh god no, this is terrible idea

Just to clear some things

the first one was good
the second was good but not better than the first
the third was terrible and I'll fight anyone who thinks otherwise The only good part was Dominic at the end. Who thinks he owned Sean at the end?
The fourth didn't deserve my time


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2010)

Tokyo Drift was the best.  Why?  Because the focus was on the cars.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 16, 2010)

Han is alive!!


Thought the dude was dead


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2010)

Apparently the timeline makes him alive this movie.  Even though the movie is being released in 2011... I guess it will say 2002 or something at the beginning of the film.

In other words, the event of Fast Five occurred before Tokyo Drift.

(Han is badass.  So I won't complain.)


----------



## Kei (Dec 16, 2010)

Tokyo Drift is my favorite one but...

Why make another one...?


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Dec 16, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Tokyo Drift was the best.  Why?  Because the focus was on the cars.



But everything else was garbage.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2010)

The entire series has been garbage.  I anticipate the garbage in advance.  I know it's coming.  To balance the scale... I expect two things.  Decent upbeat music and fast cars.  GTR's, Evolutions, STI's, S2000, 370Z, RX7.

I want the focus to be on street racing.  These FBI subplots and drug cartel subplots detract from the overall product.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2010)

I am actually surprised they're still making them.

Poor Vin Deasil and Paul Walker......who both abandoned the franchise only to find themselves desperately clinging to it.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 16, 2010)

They didn't need to make this one.

But damn it all, I'm still gonna go watch it.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 16, 2010)

Kinda cool that they brought in past characters into this one as well as added The Rock.  With these movies, its never about the plot anyhow, its about the kick ass cars and tricks


----------



## Kuya (Dec 16, 2010)

I remember the first one came out when I was a sophmore or junior in high school and was all into rice rockets soon after 

We all know what to expect when watch these movies, def not Oscar worthy, just a straight up guy movie with some hot girls, some cool cars, and some exciting fighting/racing scenes and a mediocre plot

I'll be sure to go EXTRA stoned to this movie. I'll watch it.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 16, 2010)

this one is before tokyo drift, the asian guy featured in the trailer died in tokyo drift. So I guess this is before the events of fast and furious.

Never much liked this series


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Dec 16, 2010)

Synopsis on IMDB says this is not a prequel. It takes place after they break Vin Diesel out of prison. Either Han survived Tokyo Drift somehow, or there are a part of a few flashback scenes. Also, no Michelle Rodriguez in the trailer indicates again that this is not a prequel.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 16, 2010)

Han is more badass than Vin Diesel


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 17, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> What you got against 2?



the Terrible Cop/Crime Drama lifted from Bad Boys 2

the lack of focus on the actual street racing, 

the Chessey Romantic sub plot between Paul Walker and Eva Mendez


FF 1 > FFTD > FF4 > FF2


----------



## Garfield (Dec 17, 2010)

This series is like porn. I don't give a damn about the shitty characters, the mundane plotlines and any other thing than the awesome car porn in front of me


----------



## PrognosisNegative (Dec 17, 2010)

Ive never enjoyed a fast and furious movie, but that trailer made me want to see this one


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 17, 2010)

Is it sad that I don't know the names of any of the characters despite seeing all of the movies at least twice?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 17, 2010)

This one is after fast and furious so tokyo drift still is the last movie technically even though it messes with the timeline a bit. But who gives a shit another fast and furious movie fucking rights!


----------



## Wez ★ (Dec 17, 2010)

The fuck is Han doing?

At first I just thought it must be a flashback but further into the trailer and just from the way he was introduced in it I began to think otherwise. Unless they have purposefully made the trailer that way, if it is just a flashback it seems like he's gonna get a lot of screen time.

Also, Rome.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 17, 2010)

Wez ★ said:


> The fuck is Han doing?
> 
> At first I just thought it must be a flashback but further into the trailer and just from the way he was introduced in it I began to think otherwise. Unless they have purposefully made the trailer that way, if it is just a flashback it seems like he's gonna get a lot of screen time.
> 
> Also, Rome.



must be before tokyo drift and fast and furious (third installment)


----------



## RenegadeXGhost (Dec 17, 2010)

This is as far as I read.

Well put indeed.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 17, 2010)

it's b/c most of the cast can't find any other roles in any other movies


----------



## Kuya (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks like the Rock is the head cop.

Does this mean the Rock and Vin Diesel are going to fight each other


----------



## FreeWorld (Dec 17, 2010)

so this is happed before tokyo drift? well thats good cause this could lead to where tokyo dirft left off

tokyo drift sequel anybody?


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 17, 2010)

Just for Vin Diesel I'll watch this.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 17, 2010)

Watchin it for pure entertainment, and Jordana Brewster.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2010)

You gonna be fappin?


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You gonna be fappin?


----------



## Adagio (Dec 17, 2010)

The Rock 
Vin Diesel 
ROMIE ROME!!! 

And how is Han in it? So this happens in the storyline before the start of the fourth movie?


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 17, 2010)

So which one is technically the last one in terms of storyline? 3...Tokyo Drift?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2010)

sure seems that way


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 17, 2010)

*LOL!!!*

Looks good, I'm actually looking forward to seeing this movie. It may have mindless action, but I wasn't looking forward to it being an intellectual movie by any standards.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 17, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> *LOL!!!*
> 
> Looks good, I'm actually looking forward to seeing this movie. *It may have mindless action*, but I wasn't looking forward to it being an intellectual movie by any standards.



since when is this a negative.....


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 19, 2010)

You know if they're constantly going to be queezing prequels because they fucking killed of han in tokyo drift maybe it wasn't a good idea to kill han in the first place.

This is like devil may cry.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 19, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> You know if they're constantly going to be queezing prequels because they fucking killed of han in tokyo drift maybe it wasn't a good idea to kill han in the first place.
> 
> This is like devil may cry.



He will have survived and it will be a sequel. Japanese people have natural +10 Fire Resistance.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2010)

Maybe Han didn't really die?  Maybe he survived?  Maybe his double took his place before that final scene?  They can come up with some bullshit.  

I don't mind if this series continues as long as it continues to focus on cars.  But they should definitely consider changing up the characters before the sixth movie.  They should also change the location.  Germany?


----------



## vegitabo (Dec 21, 2010)

did they just pull a vault of of a wall with two cars 
and it is somehow always a last job


----------



## Devil Kings (Dec 21, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, it should be epic.
> 
> Man on Fire Vin vs Walking Tall Rock. Who'd win?
> 
> No 2x4.



Man On Fire Diesel would rape Walking Tall Rock.

Man On Fire is still one of Diesel's best, next to Pitch Black. 

And before you ask what about the sequel Chronicle Of Riddick, check what I'm holding.


----------



## Zen-aku (Dec 22, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> And before you ask what about the sequel Chronicle Of Riddick, check what I'm holding.



Every thing Riddick Related is awesome you hear me!


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 23, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I'll watch it.  Vin Diesel is a terrible actor.  But let's face it... this franchise is about the cars.  This is an opportunity to see the best of Top Gear, Gran Turismo, Motor Trend, Etc all rolled into one.
> 
> I saw a GTR in the trailer and got excited.
> 
> In other news, Jordana Brewster is still hot.



Pretty much agree with all of this. I like these movies/series for what they are, fast/nice cars, hot girls, action, etc.


----------



## illusion (May 1, 2011)

*Fast 5*

Did a search and didn't see a thread for this, sorry if I was wrong. Anyways, just watched it and thought it was really entertaining. 

It was a lot different from the other Fast and Furious movies, it focused less about racing and more about the plot. I would compare it more towards the Italian Job or Oceans 11 then the previous Fast and Furious movies, probably why I liked it so much.

All in all, an action packed movie, with a decent storyline and I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 1, 2011)

Nice might see it this weekend


----------



## Serp (May 1, 2011)

It was oceans 11 with thugs, and thats what made it great  and WTF twist at the end.


----------



## The Potential (May 1, 2011)

Hopefully going to see it this week.


----------



## Zaru (May 1, 2011)

I have not seen previous fast and the furious installments (well not in whole), so I don't know how it compares and I didn't know who the characters aside from the two main characters are, but I enjoyed the movie.

Turn off your logic senses (two guys falling from a 30+ meter cliff into water feet first and they're unharmed? Rrrrrriight) and you'll see some pretty amazing action scenes.

The whole "pulling a 12 ton cash vault through Rio with two cars" scene was mindbogglingly unrealistic but oh so delicious to watch. If you don't watch the movie, at least watch that scene somehow.


----------



## illusion (May 1, 2011)

Zaru said:


> I have not seen previous fast and the furious installments (well not in whole), so I don't know how it compares and I didn't know who the characters aside from the two main characters are, but I enjoyed the movie.
> 
> Turn off your logic senses (two guys falling from a 30+ meter cliff into water feet first and they're unharmed? Rrrrrriight) and you'll see some pretty amazing action scenes.
> 
> The whole "pulling a 12 ton cash vault through Rio with two cars" scene was mindbogglingly unrealistic but oh so delicious to watch. If you don't watch the movie, at least watch that scene somehow.



Haa, exactly, don't go in expecting Shawshank Redemption. This is pure mind numbing action, the surprise was the plot actually being pretty good. 

A really fun movie to start the summer.

EDIT: Thought I'd throw this picture in here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Interesting. I was planning on seeing this one day. When it hits DVD.


I am only watching to see Rock vs Diesel.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 2, 2011)

Great movie, did you guys see after the credits?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2011)

so far this movie has the biggest opening of the year making 83.6 million, rios is in second place with 39 mil.

their's no doubt in my mind that their would be a 6th movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

Damn, how can this franchise still be this popular?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2011)

hot cars and babes never go out of style


----------



## Zaru (May 2, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> so far this movie has the biggest opening of the year making 83.6 million, rios is in second place with 39 mil.
> 
> their's no doubt in my mind that their would be a 6th movie.



Even here in Austria, the opening night was amazingly crowded.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

From hence forth, I will never underestimate the power of hot babes and hot cars. Never.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 2, 2011)

This movie also had Vin Diesel vs The Rock.

You really can't beat that.


----------



## Fierce (May 2, 2011)

Very very fun movie. Probably the best one of them all. My penis could hardly contain itself between Jordana Brewster, Gal Gadot, and Elsa Pataky.


----------



## Roxyluv (May 3, 2011)

Good movie I haven't seen that many of them or any of them actually but went with my bf and it was pretty sic


----------



## Deimos (May 6, 2011)

Holy shit!


----------



## Bender (May 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Damn, how can this franchise still be this popular?



My thought exactly.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of the movies but everyone was going so I went too, it was okay I guess (better than the last one). However The Rock would beat the shit out of Vin Diesel in reality, stupid film making it seem like they're equal.


----------



## FeiHong (May 7, 2011)

What happened after the credits?

Jordana Brewster is hot... NUFF SAID, REASON WHY I WATCH FAST AND FURIOUS. Oh and... Tokyo DRIFT wasn't so bad...


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2011)

I planned to go see it on opening day but plans fell through, I'm hoping to go see it soon enough.


----------



## "Shion" (May 7, 2011)

You'll love it. ^

Movie is SICK. 

My fav is till Tokyo Drift, though.

Han gets something NICE at the end of the movie, lol.


----------



## The Potential (May 8, 2011)

Saw it last night. Enjoyed the hell out of that movie.

Didn't stay till after the credits though. What happens?


----------



## Rodney89 (May 8, 2011)

I saw it last night it was amazing i would definatly recommend it.


----------



## Fierce (May 8, 2011)

The Potential said:


> Saw it last night. Enjoyed the hell out of that movie.
> 
> Didn't stay till after the credits though. What happens?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Eva Mendes comes in to The Rock's office and shows him a picture of someone who is stirring up trouble in Germany...it's Michelle Rodriguez, who apparently isn't dead


----------



## Solon Solute (May 9, 2011)

I hear there's going to be a Furious Six.


----------



## illusion (May 9, 2011)

Solon Solute said:


> I hear there's going to be a Furious Six.



They said they wanted to make 9 movies in total. Considering the money Fast 5 brought in, there's no doubt they'll (atleast) make a part 6.


----------



## Nightblade (May 11, 2011)

seeing as the movies getting a lot of good feedback, I've decided that I'm going to go watch this.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 11, 2011)

I enjoyed Fast Five. They plan to wrap up the series with one more movie.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess if Michele can be back from the dead then why not Han?


----------



## Violent-nin (May 11, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if Michele can be back from the dead then why not Han?




*Spoiler*: __ 



I pray Han some how comes back from the dead as well. Hell there's already a ton of stuff in the movies that's unbelievable, may as well go all out.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (May 13, 2011)

Very enjoyable movie. It is at least as good as the first one and way better than the second. For some strange reason, I do not want these movies to end. Can't wait to see what they have in store for the next one!


----------



## FeiHong (May 13, 2011)

Hon needs to come back! I miss my Tokoyo drift


----------



## Toreno (May 13, 2011)

Fast Five was a pretty good movie. I enjoyed it a lot compared to the other ones.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 13, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if Michele can be back from the dead then why not Han?



But the car he was in, blew the fuck up 

I dont see how anyone can come back from that. Unless, they say it was Han's clone or idenicall twin broth---

Yeah that'll work


----------



## Violent-nin (May 13, 2011)

Works for me. 

Han is a great character and it sucked when he died in Tokyo Drift.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 13, 2011)

illusion said:


> They said they wanted to make 9 movies in total. Considering the money Fast 5 brought in, there's no doubt they'll (atleast) make a part 6.






Please say you're joking.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 14, 2011)

Man this movie was fucking awesome.


----------



## FeiHong (May 14, 2011)

The ending of Fast five... I thought that was Jordan Brewster's character...


----------



## Raviene (May 15, 2011)

i was about to go home but realized i had nothing to do after so i decided to drop by the mall to check whats on show and saw FAST FIVE...though i did watch all the installments through illegal downloads i did not enjoy any but the first one..tokyo drift was uhhmm OK at least i guess.

i was about to leave but i saw "The Rock" in the poster and decided hmmm might as well...

i did not expect to enjoy the SHIT out of this movie ... everything was NUTS!!... crazy stunts, awesome cars(that i will never be able to drive in my entire life), hot women(that i think i have a chance of...), great fight scenes (like watching to mini hulks tear thru walls and shit) and GUNS blazing!!!

i cant believe im saying this but i was a bit glad i watched the other shitty installments that made me familiar w/ the other characters and i now eagerly await the 6th installment


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 15, 2011)

Holy shit this movie was awesome it completely makes up for the first four mediocre/shitty movies.

And whats this about people liking tokyo drift? It was the worst of them all


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 15, 2011)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> Holy shit this movie was awesome it completely makes up for the first four mediocre/shitty movies.
> 
> And whats this about people liking tokyo drift? It was the worst of them all



QFT. This one was the best of them all. It had the action, characters, and still some focus on the cars, although definitely toned down if compared with previous versions. I wasnt expecting it, but I enjoyed the movie greatly. 

People liking Tokyo Drift are probably the ones who are seeing the movie "just for the cars". You know the "real" FF fans


----------



## G (May 15, 2011)

Everyone's hyped about this movie in my school..
I watched it and it was okay.
I HAVEN'T WATCHED THE PREVIOUS ONES THOUGH :ROFL


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 15, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> People liking Tokyo Drift are probably the ones who are seeing the movie "just for the cars". You know the "real" FF fans



I can't comprehend any other reason that movie would be enjoyable. I'm no car fan, but that must be it. Although I personally enjoyed the second films cars more.



「 Boshi 」 said:


> Everyone's hyped about this movie in my school..
> I watched it and it was okay.
> I HAVEN'T WATCHED THE PREVIOUS ONES THOUGH :ROFL



Yeah, you won't enjoy none of the previous ones. Maybe watch the first two if you like the characters. DON'T waste your intelligence on the third.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 15, 2011)

I want to see it so badly but can't right now, busy schedule is busy. 

Liked the 1st and the 2nd, Tokyo Drift was okay for me but didn't live up to the previous ones. Never got the chance to see the 4th installment. Maybe I should...


Dat Diesel.


----------



## Spartacus (May 22, 2011)

Saw it, it was ridiculous and funny as expected, great cars, great chicks, great action scenes.

Good popcorn flick, and that's really all you need, when you know what kind of film you're about to watch.


----------

